# Sams Point NY near Eleniville



## ScottySkis (Sep 24, 2013)

anyone ever hike hear i am thinking of doing it this weekend and was wondering how hard of hike it is. Ice caves snow .


----------



## JimG. (Sep 24, 2013)

Sam's Point is a fun place. The ice caves hike is pretty easy, mostly carriage roads until you get to the ice cave section. That hike is only about 3 miles round trip. But there are other loops in the preserve the longest of which is about 8 miles round trip. So you can make your hike as easy or challenging as you wish. I go there often, great views and the hikes are appropriate for my 11 year old son.


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Jim, you talked me into I think I try it this weekend any chance I might run into you that be cool. 

Does parking lot get full before 930 on weekend?


----------



## JimG. (Sep 25, 2013)

Yes! Best to get there at opening to get parking. It fills up fast. PM me your cell# because I might just be there this weekend.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 30, 2013)

Did you guys get out there? Any photos?

I climbed Camel's Hump and Mansfield this weekend. Colors almost at peak!


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 30, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Did you guys get out there? Any photos?
> 
> I climbed Camel's Hump and Mansfield this weekend. Colors almost at peak!



I bet it was beautiful.  something came up with my family so I couldn't go hiking, but I did get to bike on Saturday and their was some beautiful leaves changing in Mid Hudson valley.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Sep 30, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I bet it was beautiful.  something came up with my family so I couldn't go hiking, but I did get to bike on Saturday and their was some beautiful leaves changing in Mid Hudson valley.



Bummer you couldn't make it but at least you got out for a bike!


----------



## JimG. (Sep 30, 2013)

I couldn't last weekend either, but we are going this coming weekend.


----------

